
Ask HN: Founders/Hiring folks, what questions do you ask in an interview? - zuck9
Non-technical questions
======
mingyung
I was asked in an IT interview what games do I play, what books do I read and
what programs do I watch, totally weird but I guess she was trying to figure
out if I would fit on the team. I got the job in the end. Out of curiosity,
what position are you hiring for? And whereabout is your company located?

